# 2009 Nissan Murano



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

When the Nissan Murano first appeared in the early noughties, it was the most futuristic design available, especially since most of its competitors were trying to ape the still-upright-and-boxy traditional SUVs. Based on the front-wheel-drive Altima's platform, the Murano offered decent levels of equipment, a healthy V6 engine, optional all-wheel drive and a reasonable ride.

Fast forward to 2009, and the Murano is up for its first makeover. In the grand scheme of things, not much has changed, but the competition in this segment is much fiercer than in '03. Just about every major manufacturer has at least one such vehicle in its line-up – and sometimes two or three. The big question is whether Nissan's evolutionary makeover is enough to keep it relevant.

More: *2009 Nissan Murano* on AutoGuide.com


----------

